
What does Bill Gates know about raising chickens? - alister
http://www.cringely.com/2016/06/10/bill-gates-knows-about-raising-chickens/
======
orionblastar
BillG is trying to expand out into other areas with his foundation. Apparently
he wants to use vaccines to help people, but isn't aware of the environmental
effects. He also seems to think raising chickens is easy. So a real chicken
farmer describes just how hard it is.

I know BillG means well, being one of the richest men in the world does not
mean he is an expert on everything. Some things he has been wrong on. Some
stuff at Microsoft didn't do so well either like MS-Bob and the Office
Paperclip assistant. So he gets things wrong sometimes.

I really hope he uses his money to talk to real chicken farmers and innovate
an easier way to raise chickens via technology.

~~~
dragonbonheur
The irony is that now, everybody wants the Office Paperclip. Everybody in tech
now wants bots and say it's the future of computing.

------
pizza
> How long will these regions require our charity? When will people recognize
> that the charity is what’s holding them back? Just my opinion.

 _The invisible hand will save us all as long as we just get out of its way,
surely... (cringe)_

~~~
smt88
Were you expecting nuanced geopolitical analysis from a chicken farmer?

~~~
pizza
Before they open their mouth, no. But once what is said is said, all opinions
are fair game for the slaughter.

